# Almighty Akadama Double Red Line Pimp Club



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Just for fun!
Some of us believe is the ultimate soil for shrimp tanks. Some of us will never have it as its banned from the USA. Some of us will look into ways of keep a stash.

Post pics of your tank with akadama!
















Member # 1


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

why is it banned in the US?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

USDA found organic matter.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's not "banned" and this isn't permanent.

The USDA requires that the manufacturer reduce organic matter to be in compliance with U.S> regulations and get their documentation together.

We can't do vendor reviews, so I can't name the woman who had her shipments turned back because she and the manufacturer lied on their customs forms (knowingly falsified information and then admitted it on a Bonsai forum) about the product being pumice instead of actual clay/dirt/soil. But once that's cleared up with the USDA/customs (I called just last week to verify and posted about it here on the forum, as I'm doing a large import of another substrate this week)? Then it'll be okay to bring it back into the states. And a few retailers here and there at other ports of entry are still able to bring it in in smaller quantities at this moment (I bought some just a couple weeks ago in Flagstaff that was imported a week after the alleged "ban"). It's just hit or miss, unfortunately.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

That is great news!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, it'll be great news once they get all their ducks in a row!


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

"organic matter" sounds dubious...


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

I just got some last week.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Organic matter is the friendly way of putting it. Hah! Mine had pine seeds, pine needles, roots, small twigs, a dead beetle. They need to change their production method before it can come into the USA again. Now we have to wait and see if they are willing to do all the changes just to get it approved again.


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

mordalphus, you have some interesting things in your akadama. 

I've only had little roots. but then again, I don't line all my tanks with 5 inches of substrate. 

to get back on track with the op, here's my 5.5g in dsm 2 weeks ago. I can't wait to fill this thing! Thoughts of the impending algae bloom is quickly bringing me back to earth though.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh man, with my akadama I got the WORST diatom outbreak, followed quickly by a GSA outbreak. It's all over with now though. The first month after flood is killer though, haha


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

mordalphus said:


> Oh man, with my akadama I got the WORST diatom outbreak, followed quickly by a GSA outbreak. It's all over with now though. The first month after flood is killer though, haha












can't. wait.

i think that was just an excuse to use a gif.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not gonna be able to keep track of all of you akadamsters, everybody is member # 1! Wassup with that? Huh?

That tank looks nice man!

.. I found an ancient spearhead, a japanese shrimp fossil and tons of floating old bamboo.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Precisely.

If they don't want to change their collection and packaging method, it looks like it may have to be irradiated in order to be imported without hassle. Which shouldn't alter costs too much. 

My last few bags of super small grain all contained large chunks of quartz and roots the size of carrots.



mordalphus said:


> Organic matter is the friendly way of putting it. Hah! Mine had pine seeds, pine needles, roots, small twigs, a dead beetle. They need to change their production method before it can come into the USA again. Now we have to wait and see if they are willing to do all the changes just to get it approved again.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I was joking previously of course but I did get all kinds of floating plant matter. Like at least one full fish net!


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

interesting, my kids would love to find all the stuff listed! unfortunately, all i get when i use it is a bunch of small twigs. no more or less than i get when i use ada or other clay fired stuff. though in akadama's mfg defence, it is marketed as a bonsai soil, which is what 99% of people use it for here (i get them at local bonsai shows) and the extras dont really matter much, plant wise, but are a big deal to the dept of ag. gotta keep an eye out when i open the next few bags for interesting items now.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

What exactly is akadama? It sounds like overpriced and overhyped turface


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

takadi said:


> What exactly is akadama? It sounds like overpriced and overhyped turface


I think I asked that question before and a member told me that turface doesn't buffer the ph down neither absorbs nutrients nor soften the water. That is if I remember well.

Although, for bonsai I'm pretty sure it's the same, I believe that it's been used successfully by pro shrimp breeders to keep parameters stable and ideal. It would be interesting to see the experience of an enthusiast that has successfully used turface to breed high grade shrimp. I look forward to it because this thing is not just expensive, now it's kinda rare and it comes all the way from the other side of the globe.


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

pejerrey said:


> I think I asked that question before and a member told me that turface doesn't buffer the ph down neither absorbs nutrients nor soften the water. That is if I remember well.



What???!! So I've been lied to this entire time? It might not buffer the water, but it definitely HAS to have some effect on absorbing nutrients and softening the water. Based on experience it has definitely done the latter for me, almost too well. And as for nutrient absorption, I know some terrestrial container gardeners who swear by its CEC. I think this particular user you talked to was a akadama salesman


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

takadi said:


> What???!! I think this particular user you talked to was a akadama salesman


 Lol! No, he was actually saying that he uses turface for planted aquariums. If I ever go for a planted hight tech again turface or ada as will be my choice. 

I really want to find an American option to this Japanese mud! I'm sure we got something somewhere in such geologically diverse country!


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm wondering if I should sell the 2 gallons I have left.... Hmmm


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

You could sell it I have a beat on a hidden shop that has some, and not the super small but in small. has about 40 bags.. He has given me 10


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

pejerrey said:


> I really want to find an American option to this Japanese mud! I'm sure we got something somewhere in such geologically diverse country!


I've been at a job site for the past month where anything under a feet under the ground is all clay. I secretly want too take a few buckets home lol. Diy style  

On topic:
I'm taking my Double Red line out of my tank.


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I've been at a job site for the past month where anything under a feet under the ground is all clay. I secretly want too take a few buckets home lol. Diy style
> 
> On topic:
> I'm taking my Double Red line out of my tank.


Why are you takin it out?

Would the clay you find have the sme buffering/softening proprieties that akadama has? In that case turn on your oven!


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

is akadama just soil clay? if it just soil clay it isnt hard to fire but adding high CEC is another story.

also making ADA soil or something alike isnt hard.  oven oven, bake, bake, fire, fire.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

somewhatshocked said:


> Precisely.
> 
> If they don't want to change their collection and packaging method, it looks like it may have to be irradiated in order to be imported without hassle. Which shouldn't alter costs too much.
> 
> My last few bags of super small grain all contained large chunks of quartz and roots the size of carrots.


I may be late to jump in on this but why would I want to buy a product with such awful qc even if they irradiate the stuff it still has a good chance of having crap I don't want in my tank and for the price I would pay I damned well should not have to pick out anything at all.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

It is not meant for aquarium use. It is for Bonsai Trees, se we are using it out of the normal scoop of use. So that is why you get these issues with plant matter in it. Now for bonsai trees that would not matter


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

In.a.Box said:


> is akadama just soil clay? if it just soil clay it isnt hard to fire but adding high CEC is another story.
> 
> also making ADA soil or something alike isnt hard.  oven oven, bake, bake, fire, fire.


It is Volcanic clay soil but it is not baked like Flourite, but it has higher CEC capabilities, but you can smash it between your fingers, and any floating product settles very quickly, there are some good videos on youtube about the soil.

All kinds of organic material floats out of my AS during the first use.


----------



## jczernia (Apr 16, 2010)

Is there any news on this ?? Are we going to see it back in USA?


----------



## pejerrey (Dec 5, 2011)

No idea where to get it in the us. I have a stash tho, not for sale.


----------



## rich v (Sep 11, 2013)

pejerrey said:


> No idea where to get it in the us. I have a stash tho, not for sale.


I got 20 bags of Akadama double red lineand can get more


----------

